# Putting DCC into an Athearn Mp15ac or SW1500



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay I am the LUCKIEST man boy alive! I scored a cardboard box full of nickel silver plated code 100 track, a speed controller and 6 freight cars for $10. Now I need a DCC unit and a DCC equipped engine (lil bro wants a train to run too) and I love the looks of the Athearn SW1500 and MP15AC switchers. The ones I'm looking at don't include a DCC unit but they are DCC ready, what DCC chip do I need? The page says: "DCC ready wiring harness installed"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

$10 ?!?!? 

Yoweeee!!!!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I am a digitrax guy myself, and if it's athearn and it says its DCC ready then you should be good with a DH163D or a DH123D decoder. The DH123D is a little less expensive, has a few less options than the DH163D. The athearn Ready to Roll diesels have a 9 pin plug that's really easy to install.


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Speed controller was a piece of [email protected]#* that didn't work and it was from the 70's. The cars weren't bad, three flat cars, 2 Virginian coal cars, 1 small box car and one large box car plus a caboose that was old. They all needed a good cleaning with some water. The track was a toss up the add said it was all nickel silver plated but only some of it was but it came with 6 working switchers, half were powered. 22" and 18" curves loads of straight track. The copper track needed gratuitous amounts of cleaning. I'm planning on the SW1500 as I can find one with SOO markings.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

athearn SW1500 is a BB or a BB remake which means it is not quick plug DCC ready. However Digitrax has a decoder with harness specifically for Ath blue boxes, bit more expensive and will require disassembly of engine but can be installed with no soldering.

AFAIK...


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, I tore apart the cars because they were dirty and I've discovered that other than the hopper cars and a reefer they all appear to be Tyco. How does Tyco rank in train car quality? I'm assuming it's pretty low. I'll post before and after pictures of the flat cars in my member gallery as I'm repainting their ugly plasticy tops. On another topic: I've discovered an MRC 280 controller, It's designed to control two trains separately so no real need for the DCC unless it just sucks. If it sucks please tell me. 

@tankist: Good to know. Also when people say Athearn Blue Box they literally mean it comes in a blue box? Lastly another question: Are you using Atlas code 83 track? It looks exactly like the copper stuff I just got.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ScaleModel,

You've referenced "copper track" above ... you likely mean old-fashioned brass track, right? More of a gold color than a penny redish color.

TJ


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes brass track it's more of a gold color cleaned up, I just knew copper conducted electricity right off the bat. It says Atlas Snap Track on the bottom and it uses the same coupling system as other Atlas track I've seen. Okay TJ, now I'm worried, is there something wrong with the old brass track? I don't plan on using it for mainline service. Okay, I hate to change EVERYTHING but I pre-ordered an Atlas NRE Genset 3GS21B, comes out October it was exactly what I was looking for. It's got an 8 plug DCC.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ScaleModel,

Most guys have switched over to nickel-silver track which doesn't oxidize nearly as much as older brass track. It's much easier to keep clean with good conductivity to your locos.

There's nothing "wrong" with older brass track, per se, except that it will oxidize (with a brownish layer) rather quickly, and require more frequent cleaning to keep the conductivity high and your locos running OK.

TJ


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> ScaleModel,
> 
> Most guys have switched over to nickel-silver track which doesn't oxidize nearly as much as older brass track. It's much easier to keep clean with good conductivity to your locos.
> 
> ...


 That explains everything, the mix of nickel silver and brass track. Oh, and I'll been cleaning the brass track since Monday. It had the brownish oxidization on the brass and some stereotypical brass corrosion ( Did I mention I play the trumpet? using one from 1967)
A couple pics of a piece of a corroded 22' turn:

<img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/3/1/4/5/imgp7997.jpg" alt="Old Atlas Snap Track" />

<img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/3/1/4/5/imgp7999.jpg" alt="Old Atlas Snap Track" />
Once they're cleaned they look just about brand new


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ScaleModelAddiction said:


> @tankist: Good to know. Also when people say Athearn Blue Box they literally mean it comes in a blue box? Lastly another question: Are you using Atlas code 83 track? It looks exactly like the copper stuff I just got.


nope, its all C100 material, atlas flex + peco turnouts. and it is all Nickel-Silver.
as for why BB is called BB - i don't know :shrug:


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

How do you like the Atlas flex track? Now that I have a bunch of Atlas track, their flex is compatible is their standard track, and I can get the nickel silver at a price that kills the cost of standard track.


----------

